# Crockpot Yogurt experiment



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

A few weeks ago I made crockpot yogurt again -something I've been doing about a year now. I have the issue of "too thin," and assumed it was just the way it was, adding powdered milk helps but still no where close to thick. 

I had forgotten to add the starter at the 3 hour mark, it was probably close to 4. Worried about the temp, I turned the crockpot back to low, planning to turn it off in oh 15 or 20 minutes. 45 minutes later I remembered. Thought I'd cooked my yogurt's goose for sure! Let it set overnight and was surprised to find out I had a nice, thick enough yogurt. Wasn't sure if I'd actually made something else - like a chiffon - so waited until I'd made a new batch with the overcooked yogurt as starter.

I also decided to check temps. At the first 2.5 hours, the milk temp still had not reached 180. I let it go another 1/2 hour, it was at 181, I decided that was good enough. Turned it off, let it set 2.5 hours, started checking the temp. At 3 hours the temp was 150, way too warm. Kept checking every 15-20 minutes, I think it was an extra hour before it was below 130. I whisked in the starter, covered it up, and this morning ~Voila~ yogurt that was respectably thick!

I'm sure all crockpots vary - worth checking your temps a time or two. I love the easy method and the flavor - and am so glad I found the tweak that fixed the runny yogurt problem!


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

This sounds like something hubby and I want to do...we both love yogurt and have fresh milk available...
We are slow on the up take sometimes..
Could you explain it step by step?...Many thanks-MissKItty


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

There's a thread here somewhere - but its very easy!

2 quarts of milk, in the crockpot, on low, for 2.5 hours. 
Turn off crockpot, let sit for 3 hours. 
Stir in .5 cup of starter (Stonyfield plain yogurt is very good, dannon is fine, I've even used vanilla).
Cover with heavy towels & let sit overnight.


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Thanks-We are going to try this..We both like yogurt and have extra milk...
It will be tomorrow before we can start...too late for these too old chickens...we got to fly up to roost soon..lol...MissKitty


----------



## earlsfarmgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

How much yogurt does this make?


----------



## OldGrouch (Jan 23, 2008)

Misskitty and I have been "a little bit" too busy to try this yet, hopefully get to try this out this evening.

--Dwight


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

two quarts - maybe a tad more. Depends on if I measure the starter or not.


----------

